# 98 jetta 2.0 turbo install instructions



## cnb1012 (Jul 18, 2009)

i recently had a family member pass away and to make a long story short he had this jetta and i have it now he had purchased a turbo for it which came with a bov, t3/t4 hybrid turbo, intercooler, oil lines and the hole nine yards ive been searching on the internet to find ways to hook this thing up and i keep hitting dead ends. this kit has no instructions what so ever and i am by not a mechanic but ive done my share of performance mods can anyone tell me step by step how and where to hook this up and has anyone done this on the 2.0, this kit also came with a fuel regulator and a manual boost controller and i also need a downpipe. i do not k now what the waste gate or anything hooks to if i could get step by step help id greatly apprectiate it this project has alot of sentimental value to me so all the help i can get would be great thanks


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

why not take it to a mechanic?
either way, check out the forced induction section first.
I knew nothing about turbo setups and was able to build my own kit from scratch by reading and looking at other people's builds. 
get a copy of Maximum Boost so you have a better idea of what you're getting into. 
Here's a link to my turbo thread if you need pictures of where the stuff goes. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3867206


----------

